# Doubled up on 5-4



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

After many close calls for a double, finally got my first double with my 11 yr. old son shooting his at 8 yds and mine right after at 38 yds. It took them awhile to come in, but then they charged into the decoys, after shooting, the look on my sons face was priceless, and then a tear of excitement from all the time put in and to double up. Awesome day to be out and share it with my son. He has already laid claim to my 12 ga. and said it is now his lucky gun. Nothing like sharing the outdoors with the kids, and it always seems like we see more turkeys when I take them, they must be good luck.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Top Notch! Congrats on the hunt.


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Good Job Mike!! Glad it payed off for him. He will never forget that hunt. Now tell mama you need a new gun 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations, sounds like an exciting hunt. He'll never forget this one! Thanks Dad


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome job with your son! What county?


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

That's awesome....... Congrats..


----------

